
Homeless Alone - wkoszek
http://homelessalone.blogspot.com/
======
746F7475
Am I missing something obvious here? The 40-something-guy in the blog moved to
another state without a job to live with his 80-something mother? What
happened to him in the first place? Why doesn't he have any savings or
anything to show for past 40 years?

~~~
richmarr
> Am I missing something obvious here?

Imagination? Empathy?

